# I Missed Jingle



## scrunch (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, I hated it..I missed jingle because I had to go to some family christmas thing... This SUCKS!!!!! now I have to wait another 363 days for it again... :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 25, 2008)

Muffins said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hated it..I missed jingle because I had to go to some family christmas thing... This SUCKS!!!!! now I have to wait another 363 days for it again... :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


Why don't you just time travel backwards? 
It doesn't matter if you signed the agreement. This is an exception. If you really want to celebrate it, then no agreement should hold you back.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 25, 2008)

I missed him too.
I time travelled back...


----------



## Micah (Dec 25, 2008)

I missed him, too and won't be able to play AC again until Monday.  My flowers will be ruined.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 25, 2008)

TT and if you don't want to then thats your problem


----------



## SamXX (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay. I don't like to do this but here goes nothing....

0.0


----------



## melly (Dec 25, 2008)

TTing back 1 day woun't hurt, its ur game, so don't wait another year


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 25, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Muffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXCEPTION!???

I THINK NOT!
If you signed the agreement then you shouldn't.
I hate how people now adays feel their words, promises, oaths, and agreements mean nothing.
If you sign the strict agreement, you swear to not TT, if you break what you swore, your words mean notning.

(you not referring to anyone in particular)

I'm for TTing but if you swear you won't then you shouldn't, otherwise you're basically lying.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 25, 2008)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> I missed him too.
> I time travelled back...


@ your sig

True gentleman? I laugh. If you were a true [strict] "gentleman" you wouldn't have TTd. If you were a true [not strict] "gentleman", you wouldn't have signed that dumbarse agreement.


----------



## Rossss (Dec 27, 2008)

I missed him I might time travel back. I'm not sure.


----------



## goodroy55 (Dec 27, 2008)

i can give you a jingle set for a price or TT and try to get the whole set yourself


----------



## KK Rider (Dec 28, 2008)

i missed him!

I was pretty ticked off! And i didn't TT back. I'm never going to time travel!


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 28, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> OneOfTheCityFolk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** that. Did you have some family event to take up your time? i think not. Be in his shoes. Thats messed up. Its just a few days, not even for the purpose of money. Just to see jingle. Its not that he could have seen jingle, but he was too lazy to go on AC. No, he COULDNT go on AC. He is a true gentelman for not missing his family event


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 28, 2008)

i also missed him...


----------



## Holly (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I missed him too =[ But, I don't like to time travel, so I guess I'll just wait till next year! =]


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 30, 2008)

I missed him too but who cares the game is a year long full of other good events to keep you waiting. Its only furniture you know. But thats my opinion.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 30, 2008)

calm down ryudo.who cares.ur the only 1 here freaking out beacuse of it.it doesnt matter so calm down


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

dude just tt i mean its a good reason i mean u were not home u were out living life just tt


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

Jingle is the only holiday I didn't miss.
How did you guys have time on Thanksgiving and not Christmas!?!!?


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Muffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so if we missed it and we TT back, we wouldn't be going against the agreement?


----------



## scrunch (Jan 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but then you have to time travel back to the day it was before you time traveled back from


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

You can time-travel, but I highly don't recommend, as you might lose ppl in your town and get weeds/cockroaches


----------



## Placktor (Jan 11, 2009)

banned for having to many s's in his name


----------

